# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2013



## Geiras (1 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## talingas (1 Dez 2013 às 23:02)

Mínima 3.8°C. Actualmente 6.9°C, e o vento começou a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Dez 2013 às 21:20)

Boas,

Por aqui noite fria com: *7.3ºC*

Céu Limpo e sem vento.

Já agora deixo aqui um video da região!


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2013 às 17:09)

Dia após dia o marasmo meteorológico mantém-se e sem grandes certezas de mudança à vista...

Por aqui a máxima foi hoje um pouco mais elevada quem em dias anteriores e chegou aos 14,5ºC pelas 15h09. A mínima foi semelhante a dias anteriores e ficou nos 3,1ºC pelas 04h45.

Neste momento já em queda registo 12,8ºC e uma H.R. de 39%.
O dia foi de céu azul na sua totalidade.
A ver se aparecem os típicos nevoeiros do inicio de Dezembro aqui na minha região e pelo menos tenho algum motivo digno de registo...


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 01:45)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2013*

Boa noite. Roupa de regresso ao Alentejo e já sigo com -0.4'c devo ter uma bela mínima está noite. Amanhã coloco outro sensor na zona mais baixa para ver qual o valor que atingirá.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 02:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2013*

Agora é que me vou, e já sigo com -1.2'c
:-)


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 10:30)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2013*

Bom dia. Eu já não vi mas a minha mãe diz que caiu uma geada das grandes, e o sensor registou -3.8'c bela mínima, estou ansioso por ver quanto marcará lá em baixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 11:54)

Forte arrefecimento nocturno em Aljezur, depois de ter atingido uma máxima de *22,0ºC*


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2013 às 12:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Forte arrefecimento nocturno em Aljezur, depois de ter atingido uma máxima de *22,0ºC*



na actualização das 8 da manhã estavam -3ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2013 às 12:57)

Nada de significativo a registar, o que explica a minha ausência do seguimento... Mínima de 7,8ºC apenas porque o vento parou, se não seria de uns 12ºC. 15,8ºC e 35% HR actuais. Próximo!


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 16:36)

Aqui fica uma foto da estação com a mínima da noite passada...


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 17:12)

Já sigo com 11.4'c aqui em redor da casa, mas lá em baixo ao nível do barranco já estão 6.4'c :-)
Diferença brutal em tão curta distância..


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 18:46)

Já sigo com 6.8ºc , tá a descer bem.
No barranco só lá passo depois de jantar.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 19:09)

5.7'c 
Muito bom... :-)


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 20:20)

Sigo com 3.0ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2013 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 8.0ºC
actual: 9.3ºC


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 21:06)

Isto por aqui continua brutal,  desce sem parar... 
1.9ºc


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 21:30)

Pelo barranco já vamos -0.7ºc 
Aqui por casa sigo com 1.7ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Dez 2013 às 21:59)

Boas

Por aqui a estas horas conto com apenas* 6.1ºC  *

Muita humidade com os carros todos molhados!!


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 22:09)

Já sigo nos 0.6ºc , devo chegar aos 0.0ºc antes da meia noite...


----------



## Sanxito (7 Dez 2013 às 23:59)

Boas. Já sigo com *-0.2ºc*


----------



## talingas (8 Dez 2013 às 02:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nada de significativo a registar, o que explica a minha ausência do seguimento... Mínima de 7,8ºC apenas porque o vento parou, se não seria de uns 12ºC. 15,8ºC e 35% HR actuais. Próximo!



Tem estado tudo muito "desinteressante" para estes lados. Dias iguais atrás uns dos outros. Porém dias agradáveis...


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2013 às 07:39)

Bom dia. 
Afinal a diferença entre o barranco e a minha casa vai dimuindo com o avançar da noite, por aqui registo -4.0'c enquanto que lá em baixo segue com -5.0'c que são as mínimas desta noite. Caiu uma bela geada.


----------



## trepkos (8 Dez 2013 às 15:26)

Esta manhã antes de ir trabalhar ( 7 da manhã ) tinha o carro assim, ele marcava 2 graus.

Tapei o vidro durante a noite, mas quando o destapei de manhã congelou logo. 












Depois de ligar o carro o vidro na zona do sensor de luz/chuva ficou descongelado (o sensor funciona com infravermelhos)


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2013 às 16:18)

trepkos disse:


> Esta manhã antes de ir trabalhar ( 7 da manhã ) tinha o carro assim, ele marcava 2 graus.
> 
> (...)



Que bela camada!


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2013 às 17:45)

Depois da noite gelada com -4.1'c já sigo agora com 6.8'c


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Sanxito disse:


> Depois da noite gelada com -4.1'c já sigo agora com 6.8'c



Sanxito, de onde é que estás a fazer o seguimento? 
Sei que não estás em corroios.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2013 às 18:07)

Thomar disse:


> Sanxito, de onde é que estás a fazer o seguimento?
> Sei que não estás em corroios.



Boas Thomar.
Estou nas Ermidas do Sado, 20 Km a Leste de Santiago do Cacém.
É uma zona bem fria durante a noite, e apesar de ainda ficar relativamente perto do litoral, mas faz parte do dito interior devido à barreira orográfica existente (Serra do Cercal) e é um forno no Verão... 
Agora sigo com 5.2ºc e a descer bem.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2013 às 18:55)

Sanxito disse:


> Já sigo com 6.8ºc , tá a descer bem.
> No barranco só lá passo depois de jantar.




Hoje à mesma hora sigo com 4.3ºc...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Dez 2013 às 21:16)

Ainda 10,6ºC, nem o frio chega aqui


----------



## Sanxito (8 Dez 2013 às 21:17)

Bem e vou até Corroios que amanhã é dia de trabalho. Despeço-me deste seguimento com 1.7'c


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2013 às 00:48)

A minha mãe informou-me de que estão -0.5ºc neste momento...


----------



## trepkos (9 Dez 2013 às 01:40)

Por aqui o carro já marca 4 graus e já me avisa do gelo. 

Já há uma boa geada em certas zonas.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2013 às 01:47)

Segue com -1.2ºc
Te amanhã.


----------



## Redfish (9 Dez 2013 às 09:01)

Aqui na minha zona (Nave do Barão) pelas 07:40h o termometro do carro marcou só *-4º*... 

Nesta zona por vezes atendendo tratar-se de um vale fechado faz com que as temperaturas baixem muito em comparação com zonas relativamente proximas (ex - Loulé ás 07:55h e considerando que fica a 12 km marcava 7º)...

De resto penso que foi a minima registada este ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2013 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 6.3ºC
actual: 11.8ºC

De salientar, que amanhã o Algarve estará sob aviso amarelo com a ondulação de sueste e que 4ª feira de manhã o aviso será laranja devido à forte ondulação de sueste entre 3 a 3.5 metros em especial no barlavento, com esta ondulação vai ser comida bastante areia das praias algarvias e vamos ver como se comportará a nova barra da Fuzeta a esta ondulação.  Em Fevereiro de 2008, foi quando a ilha da Fuzeta foi fortemente afectada pelo forte sueste.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2013 às 20:13)

Bem que frio que está em Grandola a esta hora 4,5°C


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2013 às 10:31)

Boas

A mínima em Grândola foi de *-0,4°C*


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2013 às 15:23)

o primeiro dia muito nublado dos últimos 15 dias talvez... e claro com o vento de sueste-sul, o frio desapareceu.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2013 às 18:56)

Por aqui vento moderado a forte de SE o dia todo, com rajada máxima de 47 km/h. Máxima de 14,5ºC e mínima de 8,9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2013 às 22:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com vento moderado de sueste.

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 9.5ºC
actual: 13.8ºC

Neste momento, o vento sopra forte com rajadas de SE, tudo voa na rua. A ondulação tem vindo a aumentar desde das 21 horas com ondas entre 2.5 a 3 metros e com picos bem perto dos 5 metros.

Continuam desaparecidos os 2 pescadores de Olhão. 

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/LkzISO0QthZYr6Zwuy7y"]http://videos.sapo.pt/LkzISO0QthZYr6Zwuy7y[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2013 às 00:24)

Noite de vendaval... nota-se logo quando o vento vem de sueste...


----------



## aoc36 (11 Dez 2013 às 16:17)

Vamos ter alguma chuva por aqui? Segundo o radar


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2013 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e forte levante. O IPMA anda a mudar constantemente o aviso no Algarve, se à hora de almoço o aviso era amarelo, a partir das 17 h passou a laranja e agora a partir das 20 h voltou novamente a amarelo devido à ondulação.

As buscas pelos pescadores desaparecidos continuam em terra, devido às condições adversas do mar e assim torna tudo mais difícil para os familiares que esperam que o mar devolva os seus corpos. Amanhã, as buscas serão a largadas a toda a costa sul desde de VRSA a Sagres, esta tarde encontraram uma bóia ao que tudo indica pertencente à embarcação ao pé de Lagos.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Dez 2013 às 10:15)

Boas

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada, pouca coisa mas deu para acalmar o pó.

O vento acalmou de intensidade e o céu permanece muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros muito fracos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2013 às 11:52)

Boas, por aqui, parece que choveu qualquer coisinha de manhã, mas não acumulou nada. Em Faro parece-me que choveu bem mais do que por aqui.

A estação de Almancil acumulou 4.1 mm.

O mar continua com ondas entre 2 a 3 metros de sudoeste e a barra de Faro/Olhão encontra-se condicionada estando fechada a embarcações inferiores a 10 metros.


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2013 às 18:27)

Chuvisca em Elvas!!! Uauuuuu 

Temp. Actual 11,6ºC


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2013 às 23:55)

Boa noite. 
Apesar de pouca é sempre um gosto poder registar alguns milímetros e assim acabo o dia com 0,2mm por aqui, inaugurando assim o pluviómetro este mês de Dezembro. 

A temperatura actual é de 9,9ºC e os extremos do presente dia que agora termina foram os seguintes:

T. Máx.: 13,6ºC (14h28)
T. Mín.: 6,1ºC (05h15)

Parabéns aos contemplados pela chuvinha!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2013 às 00:04)

Aqui chove mesmo a sério, choveu fraco, passou a moderado e agora fraco de novo.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2013 às 17:53)

Um acumulado generoso de 9,0mm.


----------



## actioman (14 Dez 2013 às 00:52)

Por aqui foi um acumulado vergonhoso...  0,6mm. É o que há! 

O interessante foi a precipitação com pressões atmosféricas da ordem dos 1030hPa! Espectáculo!

Neste momento registo 9,7ºC e uma H.R. de 95% (o nevoeiro anda perto!)


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2013 às 12:08)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui foi um acumulado vergonhoso...  0,6mm. É o que há!
> 
> O interessante foi a precipitação com pressões atmosféricas da ordem dos 1030hPa! Espectáculo!
> 
> Neste momento registo 9,7ºC e uma H.R. de 95% (o nevoeiro anda perto!)



Deixa lá que por aqui, a coisa não foi melhor, nem 1 mm tive e caíram só algumas pingas que nem deram para molhar o chão, de Faro para leste a chuva foi uma miragem e vai continuar assim. 

Hoje, já voltou o sol que já tinha saudades dele. Para chover 4 pingas mais vale fazer sol todos os dias.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2013 às 12:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Deixa lá que por aqui, a coisa não foi melhor, nem 1 mm tive e caíram só algumas pingas que nem deram para molhar o chão, de Faro para leste a chuva foi uma miragem e vai continuar assim.
> 
> Hoje, já voltou o sol que já tinha saudades dele. Para chover 4 pingas mais vale fazer sol todos os dias.



Para a semana que vem vai ser uma incógnita principalmente para as regiões do litoral Algarvio. Juntando as frentes de Terça e Quinta-feira  se chegar aos 10mm vai ser milagre! As hipóteses agora viram-se para mais próximo do Natal vamos ver se isto desbloqueia a sério.

Quanto ao dia de ontem ainda fiquei impressionando pois houve uma célula por volta das 14h que descarregou bem ali para os lados de Boliqueime/Quarteira atingindo em cheio a minha Quinta. Pelos relatos que tive descarregou bem para esses lados sendo que a essa hora nem choveu aqui por Loulé.
Na Quinta viam-se bem os sinais da água e já deu para passar um pouco o terreno o suficiente para poder cavar um pedacinho para umas favinhas

Hoje esteve um sol radioso na parte da manhã e agora vão aparecendo algumas nuvens. O vento é nulo.


----------



## actioman (14 Dez 2013 às 15:30)

Por Elvas amanheceu com nevoeiro cerrado, mas apenas durou até por volta das 11h.

Neste momento já registo 14,7 C.

A mínima foi de 6,8 C às 07h45.
A pressão atmosférica é de 1031,6 hPa.
A humidade e o nevoeiro deram-me mais 0,2 mm desde precipitação esta noite. Cheguei assim, com muito esforço, aos 1 mm se precipitaçao total acumulada este Dezembro de 2013.

Abraço à comunidade. Tenha-mos esperança que algum dia a precipitação voltará!


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2013 às 23:11)

Engraçado que Portimão (aeródromo) também é um daqueles sítios um bocado estranhos... às 22h UTC encontrava-se com 3ºc de temperatura quando por exemplo Aljezur apenas estava nos quase 7ºc . De todas as leituras disponíveis no país a essa hora apenas no Nordeste Transmontano se encontram locais com tais valores. Não deixa de ser interessante a menos que o sensor de temperatura se encontre marado


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2013 às 20:53)

por a escrita em dia.

Dia de céu nublado, agradável nas temperaturas. Muita humidade. O sol ainda apareceu entre as 11 e as 14. São os dias mais pequenos do ano.


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2013 às 22:27)

Mais um dia igual ao de ontem... céu nublado pela manhã, descobrindo o sol por umas 3 horas por volta das onze. Da parte da tarde novamente o céu coberto mas sem chuva. De momento não chove e temos 13ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2013 às 10:38)

Estremoz: manhã com períodos de chuva por vezes fortes. E segundo as previsões deveremos continuar com o estado do tempo alterando entre períodos de sol e períodos de alguma instabilidade ao longo dos próximos sete dias (passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais).

Por aqui não existe qualquer queixa por ausência de precipitação. Alias, o que marca a existência de verdadeiros períodos de seca é a ausência de precipitação a partir de meados do Inverno e especialmente se a Primavera tiver pouca precipitação.

Em Portugal Continental, o Outono não é uma estação que condiciona a ocorrência de secas porque de facto deve ser encarado antes como a estação inicial do novo ano meteorológico, portanto, o período a partir do qual se espera o início da ocorrência de precipitações, que uns anos começa mais cedo e outros anos começa mais tarde.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2013 às 10:52)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui a precipitação tem sido residual quase nem molhou o chão e a linha de instabilidade que se aproxima tem um aspecto bastante fraco, ainda tinha a esperança de uns 10 mm, mas parece uma meta dificil de alcançar.

Efectivamente ninguém se queixa normalmentem Dezembro desde que os meses anteriores não tivessem sido secos, Outubro teve chuva ... o que permitiu trabalhar a terra e fazer os cultivos. Depois alguma chuva e sobretudo a humidade ajudam a manter o equilibrio das plantações. E portanto queixas com efeitos da seca normalmente costumam surgir mais para finais de Janeiro/fevereiro.
Mas se depois a Primavera for seca/muito seca .. aí o caso já muda de figura !

O Engraçado disto tudo é que com tantos dias para chover, parece que vai chover é no dia de Natal quando as pessoas querem ir dar a sua voltinha


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2013 às 11:56)

Manhã de chuva, com 5,7mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## PedroMAR (19 Dez 2013 às 12:45)

A chuva voltou a Évora, tocada a vento.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Dez 2013 às 12:49)

Que chuvada em Évora!!!


----------



## PedroMAR (19 Dez 2013 às 17:42)

A chuva voltou a Évora


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2013 às 17:20)

Bem parece que o frio voltou a estas bandas... Mínima de 3.5ºC. Por agora, o Sol acabou de se pôr, e a temperatura já cai a pique estando neste momento 8.2ºC. 
Vento moderado.


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2013 às 18:04)

7.0°c


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2013 às 22:05)

5,7ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2013 às 22:36)

6,5ºC com muitas variações. Vento variável, assim que vira para o quadrante Este aumenta a temperatura a pique. Mínima de 4,4ºC e máxima de 10,7ºC.


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2013 às 11:50)

Bons dias! 

Amanheceu fresquinho hoje o nosso Portugal neste primeiro dia de Inverno! 
Por aqui a mínima foi de 1,8ºC pelas 07h30 e a máxima que é a temperatura actual é de 8,6ºC. A geada era considerável ao amanhecer aqui por estas bandas. Ontem perto da meia-noite fazia o trajecto entre Portalegre e Elvas e em alguns locais, como Santa-Eulália, já o termómetro registava -1ºC. Sendo bem evidente o gelo nos automóveis por ali estacionados.
A pressão Atmosférica continua bem alta e registo agora 1035,8hPa.

Neste momento céu azul com muitos Cirrus. Hoje deve ser um dia com boas hipóteses de observar alguns fenómenos ópticos solares. 

Abraço à comunidade e bom fim de semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2013 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 8.1ºC


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2013 às 01:36)

Boas pessoal.
De regresso ao Alentejo, nesta noite passada nova geada, mínima de -0.7'c
Já construí um RS para o sensor que trouxe para cá há 15 dias, agora em fase de testes. Vamos ver como se comporta. Depois coloco umas fotos. Sigo com 12.2'c e 87%HR.
 Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 13:05)

Rajada máxima de 69,8 km/h. Vento ainda forte.


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2013 às 15:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada máxima de 69,8 km/h. Vento ainda forte.




Por aqui também se estão a fazer sentir as maiores rajadas neste momento. Registei à pouco a máxima do dia com 67,6 km/h (13h44).

Agora em termos de precipitação... a coisa tem estada mais bem seca. 
Até ao momento registo 0,2mm e foram contabilizados à pouco. Sei que já caiu mais alguma coisa (diria que ainda não chegámos ao 1mm), mas tocada a vento e sendo chuvisco miudinho fica uma boa parte fora do pluviómetro. Olhando as diferentes estação amadoras e do IM aqui pelo Alentejo. Quem tem maior registo até ao momento é Portalegre com 5,6mm na estação do SpiderVV e um valor aproximado na EMA do IM da cidade de Portalegre.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2013 às 15:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e o vento já se faz sentir com rajadas fortes. Segundo o windguru, o vendaval pior será mais para a noite com rajadas de 90 km/h, pelas 22 horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 15:38)

6,9mm acumulados e ainda vai chovendo. Vento na casa dos 45 km/h. 12,3ºC.


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2013 às 16:20)

Lá começou finalmente o pluviómetro a trabalhar! 

Registo por agora 1,2mm e o vento a manter-se com rajadas na casa dos 40km/h. A temperatura actual é de 12,4ºC, que embora não seja muito baixa, aliada ao vento torna a sensação térmica bastante desconfortável.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 16:31)

Rajada máxima de 70,9 km/h ás 16:08. Vai chovendo com vento moderado a forte com rajadas, ainda 7,5mm. 12,8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2013 às 16:40)

Por aqui de rajadas máximas já tive 75km/h em Carvoeiro e 56,3km/h no Sítio das Fontes. De resto nada de chuva ainda. Aguardemos pela noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 16:45)

Rajada máxima batida de novo com 72,4 km/h. É bem possível que dispare acima dos 80 à passagem da frente. Veremos.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2013 às 17:08)

Por aqui não tenho como registar vento nem precipitação, somente a temperatura que segue nos 15.0ºc.
Fui a Santiago do Cacém e havia montes de pernadas de sobreiros e de eucaliptos pela estrada.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2013 às 17:13)

Faz um ano na próxima madrugada que tivemos trovoada e granizo 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-dezembro-2012-a-6834-17.html


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 17:47)

Vento com rajadas bem fortes e intensifica a chuva. A minha estação passou-se portanto não liguem aos 111 km/h do WU, apesar das rajadas deverem ter estado perto disso enquanto não obtia sinal na estação.

Chuva forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:52)

Por aqui, o vento sopra por vezes com rajadas bem fortes. A minha estação tocou o alarme de tempestade cerca das 17 horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 17:59)

*100,0 km/h.*

EDIT: *105,1 KM/H!!!*

Desta vez bem reais porque não há falhas na transmissão, 3 rajadas sucessivas de 100 km/h.







[/IMG]


----------



## GoN_dC (24 Dez 2013 às 18:00)

Por aqui muito vento e algumas pingas dispersas de chuva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 18:06)

O *SpiderVV *acaba de me informar que ficou sem luz, deve estar bonito lá deve.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 18:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O *SpiderVV *acaba de me informar que ficou sem luz, deve estar bonito lá deve.



Já voltou, foi muito breve. Na serra as rajadas à passagem da frente devem ter excedido os 105 por muito!

Aqui vai o gráfico:


----------



## João Pedro (24 Dez 2013 às 18:12)

Boas tardes,

Chuva e vento muito fortes a partir das 17h00 aqui pelo sul do Ribatejo em Samora Correia. Agora abrandou um pouco mas a net já foi abaixo algumas três vezes e a luz também já ameaçou. Vamos lá a ver se não passo a consoada à luz das velas!


----------



## talingas (24 Dez 2013 às 18:38)

Tal como relata o SpiderVV, por momentos isto esteve mesmo interessante por aqui... xD A luz faltou por três vezes, fora as quebras que são excelentes para estragar equipamentos...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2013 às 20:29)

Alandroal: tarde de chuva constante, sendo forte na última hora


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2013 às 22:01)

Por aqui estou à espera de alguma chuva que tarda em chegar! O vento esse é rei com rajadas bem fortes! De resto apenas alguns chuviscos que têm dado para molhar a rua.
Um Santo e Feliz Natal para todos!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 22:25)

Mais uma pequena frente que passou e fez baixar a temperatura e aumentar o vento.


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2013 às 22:31)

Muito bom o que passou por Elvas perto das 19h horas e que durou cerca de 1 hora. Eu apanhei-a na estrada e tive de parar ou ir 10 km/h várias vezes. Muito bom.

Total de precipitação acumulada até ao momento. 32,2mm. 

Abraço e um Bom Natal para todos. Já estou a dar SP dente


----------



## GonçaloMPB (24 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

Em Évora deve ter acumulado bem hoje... O período crítico foi entre as 17h e as 21h, diria eu, vento, mas sobretudo muita chuva em grandes quantidades. A minha rua, como vem sendo habitual, inundou e bem... Agora está tudo bem, não chove e está tudo calmo.

O radar finalmente voltou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2013 às 22:47)

Por aqui, muito vento e rajadas bem fortes que metem respeito, chuva tem sido muito pouca e só dá para molhar o chão, pelo radar dentro de 1 a 2 horas a dita frente chegará cá e vamos ver qual a intensidade que chegará cá.

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Dez 2013 às 23:06)

Chuva forte e vento forte
Rajada máxima 61 Km/h


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2013 às 23:24)

Chove bem em Aljezur. Feliz Natal.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2013 às 23:33)

Pouco chuva por aqui mas o vento sopra bem. *88,2km/h* de máxima em Carvoeiro e vento médio nos 69km/h também em Carvoeiro. No Sítio das Fontes está um pouco menos, com a máxima nos 69km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2013 às 00:31)

Dia de muita êxtase, vento forte o dia todo, que se tornou excepcionalmente forte à passagem da frente com rajada máxima de *105,1 km/h*. Rajada máxima de uns estonteantes *126 km/h* na EMA do IPMA.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2013 às 01:53)

Por aqui a chuva não foi muita, embora ainda continue a chover neste momento. Levo 4,8mm no Sítio das Fontes e 1,2mm em Carvoeiro, desde as 00hUTC. Destaque para o vento que, à passagem da principal linha de instabilidade, "rendeu" *94,8km/h* em Carvoeiro. No Sítio das Fontes as rajadas não foram além dos 69,2km/h.


----------



## talingas (25 Dez 2013 às 08:00)

Portalegre está a ser atingido por um autêntico diluvio. Chuva e vento fortíssimos que me fizeram levantar da cama e tudo, tal era o barulho. Durou uns minutos mas foi algo arrepiante. Estava a ver que a barraca ia abaixo. xP


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Dez 2013 às 10:58)

Por aqui períodos de chuva forte


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2013 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Algarve a chuva desta madrugada rendeu entre 20 a 30 mm com excepção de um pequeno buraco onde se encontrava o ECOBCG que não tem mais do que uns 10 mm.

Há que dizer que o GFS esteve impecável segundo me parece ....

De forma mais ou menos geral penso que a precipitação neste mês no Algarve andará entre os 30 a 40 mm, ou seja cerca de 25 a 30% do normal !


----------



## ecobcg (25 Dez 2013 às 11:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui no Algarve a chuva desta madrugada rendeu entre 20 a 30 mm com excepção de um pequeno buraco onde se encontrava o ECOBCG que não tem mais do que uns 10 mm.
> 
> ...



Por aqui acabou de cair mais um bom aguaceiro há uns minutos, de uma célula com bom aspecto e que se dirige para Sotavento. No Sítio das Fontes tenho 13,6mm... em Carvoeiro 9,6mm...


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2013 às 11:37)

Boas

Por aqui caiu uma bela chuvada à momentos! Durante a noite também choveu qualquer coisa. No geral esta frente não foi má o problema é o que está por trás. 
Este fim de semana fui dar uma volta até a Andaluzia e por lá o cenário parece ser bem pior! Grande parte da península está a atravessar um cenário de seca, sendo que no sul poderá já ser severa em muitos locais, pelo menos do que vi.

Continuação de um Feliz Natal!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2013 às 13:03)

Boas, por aqui, é mais vento do que a chuva. 

Durante a madrugada choveu qualquer coisa mas nada de especial, e deve ter sido a zona onde choveu menos, só levo 8 mm acumulados, até pensei que o pluviómetro tivesse virado ou coisa do género mas não.

Sigo com 13.8ºC que é a mínima e 8 mm acumulados. 

Uma estação mais a leste de mim a cerca de 10 kms a ENE teve 39.0 mm, a chuva deve ter percorrido a faixa AlbufeiraAlmancil Faro(Aeroporto) Serro de São Miguel, normalmente é assim com entradas destas de Oeste. 

Continuação de um Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2013 às 15:21)

talingas disse:


> Portalegre está a ser atingido por um autêntico diluvio. Chuva e vento fortíssimos que me fizeram levantar da cama e tudo, tal era o barulho. Durou uns minutos mas foi algo arrepiante. Estava a ver que a barraca ia abaixo. xP



Confirmo, acordei por volta da mesma hora com a mesma coisa. Havia ainda granizo á mistura que se ouvia nas janelas. Algumas estradas ficaram totalmente alagadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2013 às 17:15)




----------



## trovoadas (26 Dez 2013 às 13:28)

E após um dia de Natal algo chuvoso, hoje a nebulosidade tem vindo a diminuir ao longo da manhã e o sol já vai aparecendo. Assim segue mais um mês de Dezembro muito fraquinho por aqui...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2013 às 20:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ...
> 
> Sigo com 13.8ºC que é a mínima e 8 mm acumulados.
> ...



O valor da precipitação acumulada ontem foi de 25 mm, o pluviómetro teve uma quebra de tensão que ficou paralisado nos 8 mm  este valor é bem mais correcto do que os 8 mm, que considerava muito pouco para a água que havia nos terrenos aqui em volta. Mas não deixa de ser estranho, o pluviómetro ter parado será que ficou afectado pelo vento, mas nunca perdeu o contacto com a consola o que não deixa de ser estranho. 

Esta tarde, já tive a testar retirando as pilhas e voltando a colocar e ficou ok, vamos ver se o dito não fica bloqueado outra vez amanhã quando chover. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 8.9ºC
actual: 13.1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Dez 2013 às 13:56)

Chuvisco por aqui
0,6mm acumulados


----------



## Brunomc (28 Dez 2013 às 11:15)

Boas

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e tive uma minima de 7.4ºC
As nuvens tão a aumentar e já vou com 12.2ºC
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Brunomc (28 Dez 2013 às 12:45)

Já passou aqui um aguaceiro a N/NE de Vendas Novas e neste momento outro a SW/S
Tudo a passar ao lado 
Sigo com céu pouco nublado e 12.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2013 às 16:51)

8,1ºC por aqui, e assim ficou depois de um aguaceiro. A tendência é a descer noite fora


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2013 às 17:44)

Estremoz: tarde com períodos de céu muito nublado e ocorrência de aguaceiros. A noite passada trouxe chuva e vento, por vezes forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2013 às 18:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> 8,1ºC por aqui, e assim ficou depois de um aguaceiro. A tendência é a descer noite fora



Ou talvez não, já que o vento de N/NE por vezes aparece e dá um empurrãozinho na temperatura... Para cima. 
7,1ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NNE. Céu limpo.


----------



## talingas (28 Dez 2013 às 22:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ou talvez não, já que o vento de N/NE por vezes aparece e dá um empurrãozinho na temperatura... Para cima.
> 7,1ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NNE. Céu limpo.



Bem parece que a temperatura já vai no bom caminho outra vez... Vamos lá ver até onde chega. Por agora 4.8ºC. Já passou a previsão do IPMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2013 às 22:03)

5,4ºC aqui um pouco mais abaixo, teima em não baixar por causa do vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2013 às 02:26)

3,8ºC e vento fraco!

Edit: 2:43: Não mexe literalmente uma palha, zero km/h, nem o cata vento mexe. 3,7ºC.


----------



## talingas (29 Dez 2013 às 04:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> 3,8ºC e vento fraco!
> 
> Edit: 2:43: Não mexe literalmente uma palha, zero km/h, nem o cata vento mexe. 3,7ºC.



Isto é um sobe e desce...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2013 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e dia frio. 

Máxima: 14.3ºC
mínima: 5.3ºC
actual: 6.9ºC


----------



## talingas (30 Dez 2013 às 03:27)

Bem ou algo de errado se passa com a minha estação ou então não sei. Ao nível do telhado 6.4ºC. Já ao nível da janela tenho 2.5ºC. A diferença de altura de uma para outra não excede os 5m...


----------



## CptRena (30 Dez 2013 às 03:44)

talingas disse:


> Bem ou algo de errado se passa com a minha estação ou então não sei. Ao nível do telhado 6.4ºC. Já ao nível da janela tenho 2.5ºC. A diferença de altura de uma para outra não excede os 5m...



Inversão térmica ou, e mais provável, arrefecimento radiativo. Esse termómetro na janela tem alguma protecção (RS)?


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2013 às 03:54)

talingas disse:


> Bem ou algo de errado se passa com a minha estação ou então não sei. Ao nível do telhado 6.4ºC. Já ao nível da janela tenho 2.5ºC. A diferença de altura de uma para outra não excede os 5m...


Aqui acontece exactamente o mesmo e a estação está boa  Agora não tenho dados comparativos porque tirei o outro termohigrómetro da rua, literalmente voou aquando das rajadas de 100 km/h no dia 24. A estação está no telhado já? Podes estar a apanhar a brisa de leste.
E onde está a outra estação?

5,7ºC aqui em variações doidas.


----------



## talingas (30 Dez 2013 às 04:54)

CptRena disse:


> Inversão térmica ou, e mais provável, arrefecimento radiativo. Esse termómetro na janela tem alguma protecção (RS)?






Não o termómetro é muito simples, não tem nada disso xD Eu só o utilizei hoje para ver a temperatura mais abaixo porque estava a estranhar os valores.




SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui acontece exactamente o mesmo e a estação está boa  Agora não tenho dados comparativos porque tirei o outro termohigrómetro da rua, literalmente voou aquando das rajadas de 100 km/h no dia 24. A estação está no telhado já? Podes estar a apanhar a brisa de leste.
> E onde está a outra estação?
> 
> 5,7ºC aqui em variações doidas.



Sim já está no telhado, mas ainda não está correctamente orientada. E ainda me falta fazer um RS para ela...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2013 às 04:59)

Eu notei a falta de RS nos dados de ontem  Muito provavelmente estás a ser afectado pelas brisas de leste, repara como a temperatura está a variar cá mais em baixo. Isso vai acontecer muito, especialmente no Inverno, em regime de anticiclone. Se o vento de NE se intensificar podem-se observar subidas abruptas da temperatura e o sensor mais abaixo continuar mais frio. Tenho quase a certeza que se estivessem no mesmo sítio mediriam o mesmo já que estariam os dois bem expostos 

6,5ºC.


----------



## Agreste (30 Dez 2013 às 22:54)

o Arome é tão fraquinho que sinceramente nem deve chegar a chover na passagem de ano.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

Precipitação acumulada em Serpa este ano - 327mm


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2013 às 17:53)

Estremoz: tempo frio, com chuva  durante todo o dia, por vezes moderada. Nevoeiro denso a partir do meio da tarde.


----------

